

DIY: Blender Defender keeps cats off counters. - humanlever
http://www.plasma2002.com/blenderdefender/

======
dmix
To be honest I only clicked the link to see a video and I am happy I did. I
love messing with my cat. They think they are so clever and in control, it
always good to put them in their place sometimes.

~~~
abstractbill
That's what they want you to think.

~~~
dmix
It's almost like an animal aristocracy that hundreds of years of domestication
can't kill.

------
delackner
I am so happy to have seen this. Six month old kitten is constantly trying to
chew on the cables behind the television. Combine it up with one of her
favorite screensavers so she plays in-front of the tv, and all should be well.

------
ish
Hopefully the camera isn't always positioned with the blender in view, as I
can imagine the case where the rig never turns off due to the motion detector.

~~~
streety
The blender stops after 3 seconds.

------
run4yourlives
Wouldn't the cat eventually learn that nothing happens besides the noise and
light? They're rather smart, aren't they? (I've never owned one to be honest.)

~~~
ArcticCelt
In is long 16 year life my cat never learned that "nothing happens besides the
noise" when I was using the vacuum and always ran in terror.

~~~
Jem
The thing is, the vacuum cleaner moves around. I think that is part of the
fear factor for cats.

My two were petrified of our shower when it was put in because it's quite
noisy, but have both since learned to ignore it. One even sits on the side of
the bath watching the water. They still hate the vacuum.

If they figure out that the blender doesn't move around the sideboard, they
MAY get used to it, and the owner will end up back at square one. Of course,
it goes without saying that every cat is different...

